# Kernel mode PPPoE or Penguins DO NOT ROAR!!!

## Jeld

Reason: The installation guide suggests using rp-pppoe package to connect to a PPPoE DSL provider. I have gone that road for a while and found several problems:

There is no /etc/init.d script for the service. I have seen 

one on these forums, but it doesn't solve the second problem, which is

rp-pppoe package is a software redirector wasting prescious CPU cycles on redirecting PPP traffic to ethernet controller, while there is a perfectly 

( well... individual results may vary ) working kernel module doing the same thing.

The setup is much too complex.

rp-pppoe web site name is ridiculous.   :Twisted Evil: 

So, given all of these, and multiple posts about PPPoE on these forums, I have decided to make this small HOWTO.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Recompile the kernel with support for PPPoE redirection

```

make menuconfig

And then under Network Support

<M>     PPP (point-to-point protocol) support  

[ ]       PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)                         

[*]       PPP filtering                               

<M>       PPP support for async serial ports                           

<M>       PPP support for sync tty ports                               

<M>       PPP Deflate compression  

<M>       PPP BSD-Compress compression                             

<M>       PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL) 

mount /boot

make dep clean bzImage modules modules_install install

```

I recommend compiling PPP support as modules, since if it crashes ( happens in 2.6 series ) it will not take the whole system with it.

 Emerge PPP daemon 

```
emerge ppp
```

 Edit /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0

Set the following:

```

PEER="Your ISP name"

DEBUG="no"

PERSIST="yes"      # You want to reconnect if the connection is dropped

ONDEMAND="no"

MODEMPORT="eth0" # Wierd isn't it

LINESPEED=""  # Doesn't matter

INITSTRING=""

DEFROUTE="yes"

HARDFLOWCTL="no"

ESCAPECHARS="no"

PPPOPTIONS=""

USERNAME=""

PASSWORD=""

NUMBER="" 

PEERDNS="yes" # Optional

AUTOCFGFILES="no"  # This one is important, if you do not set it to no, it will screw up your whole config.

```

 Edit /etc/ppp/options to be the following one line

```

plugin pppoe.so

```

 Edit your /etc/ppp/pap-secrets to be the following

```

"your user name" "your ISP name" "your password"

```

for example:

```

"asdf@earthlink.net" "Earthlink" "blah1234"

```

Make sure to use the same ISP name as in net.ppp0 PEER setting

 Create /etc/ppp/peers/(Your ISP name) ( e.g. /etc/ppp/peers/Earthlink )

```

touch /etc/ppp/peers/Earthlink

```

 Edit /etc/init.d/net.ppp0. Put the following at the start of the file

```

depend() {

    need net.eth0

}

```

This is so that it only starts after the ethernet is up.

 [green]Optional[/green] Edit /etc/ppp/ip-up script.

There are several things you can put there, most importantly updating your 

/etc/resolve.conf if you are using usepeerdns setting, registering with DynDNS service and updating the /etc/hosts file. Here is mine that does all of these things.

```

# Wait for the interface to be up.

while [ -e /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/ppp0 ]; do sleep 1; done

                                                                                                    

# Setup domain name resolution

echo -n "domain " > /etc/resolv.conf

cat /etc/dnsdomainname >> /etc/resolv.conf

cat /etc/ppp/resolv.conf >> /etc/resolv.conf

                                                                                                    

                                                                                                    

# Update dynamic DNS records

dyndnsupdate -u user:password -a $4 -h myhostname

                                                                                                    

# Update /etc/hosts file

sed -i "s/.*myhostname /${4}\tmyhostname /" /etc/hosts

```

If you are using fetchmail you might put a call to that here, or start other internet services which require an internet connection.

 Start the service

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
```

 Put it in startup

```
rc-update add net.ppp0 default
```

That's it folks. Enjoy. Hope it works for you.

----------

## plate

Great stuff! Thanks a lot.   :Cool: 

Moved from Networking & Security.

----------

## uriahheep__

I followed all of the above instructions, but it doesn't work:

```

Oct  1 08:37:20 [pppd] Plugin pppoe.so loaded.

Oct  1 08:37:20 [pppd] PPPoE Plugin Initialized

Oct  1 08:37:20 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module escape

Oct  1 08:37:20 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module escape

Oct  1 08:37:20 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module crtscts

Oct  1 08:37:20 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module crtscts

Oct  1 08:37:20 [modprobe] modprobe: Safe mode parameter starts with '-'

Oct  1 08:37:20 [modprobe] modprobe: Safe mode parameter starts with '-'

Oct  1 08:37:20 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module nocrtscts

Oct  1 08:37:20 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module nocrtscts

Oct  1 08:37:20 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module cdtrcts

Oct  1 08:37:20 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module cdtrcts

Oct  1 08:37:20 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module nocdtrcts

Oct  1 08:37:20 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module nocdtrcts

Oct  1 08:37:20 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module xonxoff

Oct  1 08:37:20 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module xonxoff

Oct  1 08:37:20 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module modem

Oct  1 08:37:20 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module modem

Oct  1 08:37:20 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module local

Oct  1 08:37:20 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module local

Oct  1 08:37:20 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module sync

Oct  1 08:37:20 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module sync

Oct  1 08:37:20 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module vj

Oct  1 08:37:20 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module vj

Oct  1 08:37:20 [pppd] pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Oct  1 08:37:20 [pppd] Sending PADI

Oct  1 08:37:20 [pppd] HOST_UNIQ successful match

Oct  1 08:37:20 [pppd] HOST_UNIQ successful match

Oct  1 08:37:20 [pppd] Got connection: 268

Oct  1 08:37:20 [pppd] Connecting PPPoE socket: 00:90:1a:40:90:12 6802 eth0 0x8088488

Oct  1 08:37:20 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Oct  1 08:37:20 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> eth0

Oct  1 08:37:20 [pppd] Couldn't increase MTU to 1500.

Oct  1 08:37:20 [pppd] Couldn't increase MRU to 1500

Oct  1 08:37:20 [pppd] Couldn't increase MRU to 1500

Oct  1 08:37:20 [pppd] LCP terminated by peer

Oct  1 08:37:20 [pppd] Couldn't increase MTU to 1500.

Oct  1 08:37:20 [pppd] Couldn't increase MRU to 1500

Oct  1 08:37:23 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Oct  1 08:37:23 [pppd] Doing disconnect

```

I've also tried setting the MTU/MRU to 1492 and it does the exact same thing. And yes, rp-pppoe works:

```

Oct  1 08:40:02 [pppd] Plugin pppoe.so loaded.

Oct  1 08:40:02 [pppd] PPPoE Plugin Initialized

Oct  1 08:40:02 [pppd] pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Oct  1 08:40:02 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Oct  1 08:40:02 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyp1

Oct  1 08:40:03 [pppoe] PPP session is 630

Oct  1 08:40:03 [pppd] local  IP address 68.121.244.15

Oct  1 08:40:03 [pppd] remote IP address 10.1.1.1

Oct  1 08:40:03 [pppd] primary   DNS address 206.13.28.12

Oct  1 08:40:03 [pppd] secondary DNS address 206.13.29.12

```

I'd much prefer to use the method that Jeld suggests, but I can't seem to figure out why I'm getting the "LCP teminated by peer" after it successfully connects.

I'm using the 2.4.1-r11 version of pppd on a 2.4.20 kernel...

----------

## uriahheep__

Now it's working. For some reason, it wants

```

name "username@isp.net" # Yes, my real email address goes here and no, this isn't it...

```

in the options file as well as the "plugin pppoe.so" line.

Not sure why this is, since I set up the /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0 file and /etc/ppp/peers with the name of my ISP as per above... Same with the pap-secrets file.  :Confused: 

----------

## Wayne-

The reason for that is the way PPP hands over login name on the PPPoE protocol. On the PPPoE side, the ISP is part of the user's login name, so you are "thisuser@thisisp". With that, the master server receiving your authentication request can direct it to the proper ISP, who will then verify that you are one of his customers. The ISP settigs in the PPP config are there just to sort thing out so you can dial to one "isp" instead of another one.

----------

## bone

BUMP.. someone was a duplicate post.Last edited by bone on Thu Dec 04, 2003 9:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bone

I cant seem to get this going at all.

I have literally set everything up the way the first post said, the only things in my /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0 file are the following

[Code]

PEER="swbell"

DEBUG="no"

PERSIST="yes"      # You want to reconnect if the connection is dropped

ONDEMAND="no"

MODEMPORT="eth0" # Wierd isn't it

LINESPEED=""  # Doesn't matter

INITSTRING=""

DEFROUTE="yes"

HARDFLOWCTL="no"

ESCAPECHARS="no"

PPPOPTIONS=""

USERNAME=""

PASSWORD=""

NUMBER=""

PEERDNS="yes" # Optional

AUTOCFGFILES="no"  # This one is important, if you do not set it to no, it will screw up your whole config.

[/Code]

and I only have two lines in my /etc/ppp/options file:

[Code]

plugin pppoe.so 

lock

[/Code]

When I type /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start, i get an error that seems to be showing my the syntax of pppd, and some of the options that should be passed to it.

I didnt do anything special to the emerge of ppp, could this be why?

HELP.

P.S. Sorry, I am at work or I could give you the exact error that the /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start command generated.

UPDATE:  I just realized that I didnt have the username, password, or number fields set in my /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0. could this be the problem? I know what to set the username and password to, but what do I set the number to?

----------

## Jeld

Do you have PPP over Ethernet support in the kernel?

----------

## bone

Yes, I do have all the correct stuff in the kernel.  The thing here is I have did this before (for the past two years) but always used rp-pppoe. I have begun to hate the overhead/CPU cycles that the rp-pppoe software implementation is using and decided to try this other way.

----------

## bone

See this post:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77910&highlight=pppd

Thats the same exact error message that I got. I guess I will try the options that he tried and see if I can get this thing going.

Thanks

----------

## den_RDC

It worked here, although i did use the german options file in order to get it work (and i realized my german is in a very bad chape). anyway, i still got some problems : some websites just stall. I reasearched it and it seems this has something to da with an MSS value (whatever that means). Rp-pppoe does mss-clamping to get around whatever the issue is, but i can't seem to find anything remotly similar. Any clues?

----------

## voosuz

 *den_RDC wrote:*   

> It worked here, although i did use the german options file in order to get it work (and i realized my german is in a very bad chape). anyway, i still got some problems : some websites just stall. I reasearched it and it seems this has something to da with an MSS value (whatever that means). Rp-pppoe does mss-clamping to get around whatever the issue is, but i can't seem to find anything remotly similar. Any clues?

 

i had exactly the same problem. i spent a few hours messing around with MTU/MRU and whatever else i could find but couldn't get it working either. in the end i just put the adsl-start command in the init.d script and am now using the rp-pppoe daemon again. ugly, i know, but at least it works as expected.

----------

## den_RDC

well, i finally found a solution that does the mss clamping trick. 

A oneliner :

```

iptables -I FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -m tcpmss --mss 1400:1536 -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmt
```

Execute this command after your iptables firewall script (if u do it before the script it might not work if your script flushes the tables). This will not work for the local host (the router/firewall itself). If that's a problem, just execute it again but replace FORWARD with OUTPUT. This also needs the right iptables module present or compiled in the kernel (don't know wich one, i enabled them all on my setup).

For more information visit http://blue-labs.org/howto/mtu-mss.php

It explains nicely what's causing this problem (braindead admins  :Smile:  )

----------

## Kihaji

 *den_RDC wrote:*   

> It worked here, although i did use the german options file in order to get it work (and i realized my german is in a very bad chape). anyway, i still got some problems : some websites just stall. I reasearched it and it seems this has something to da with an MSS value (whatever that means). Rp-pppoe does mss-clamping to get around whatever the issue is, but i can't seem to find anything remotly similar. Any clues?

 

The actuall issue here is that PPPOE adds 8 bits on top of your current MSS value (maximum segment size btw), so with your MSS set to 1500, it is really being sent out at 1508, which a lot of sites will not accept. Lowering it 1492 sends it out at 1500, which is what you want.

Now if I can only get this working...

----------

## Jeld

Unfortunately, I have switched providers, and now I do not have PPPoE guiney pig to do evil experiments on. I will not be able to provide any support for my HOWTO. Sorry.

----------

## den_RDC

 *Kihaji wrote:*   

>  *den_RDC wrote:*   It worked here, although i did use the german options file in order to get it work (and i realized my german is in a very bad chape). anyway, i still got some problems : some websites just stall. I reasearched it and it seems this has something to da with an MSS value (whatever that means). Rp-pppoe does mss-clamping to get around whatever the issue is, but i can't seem to find anything remotly similar. Any clues? 
> 
> The actuall issue here is that PPPOE adds 8 bits on top of your current MSS value (maximum segment size btw), so with your MSS set to 1500, it is really being sent out at 1508, which a lot of sites will not accept. Lowering it 1492 sends it out at 1500, which is what you want.
> 
> Now if I can only get this working...

 

Actually, you are confusing MSS and MTU. 

Besides, sending a PPPOE packet with 1508 bytes out over ethernet would not work, since ethernet (at least 10/100mbit) has a maximum frame size of 1518 bytes, wich results in a maximum MTU of 1500 bytes. (gigabit ethernet can send bigger frames, the so called jumbo-frames)

----------

## fincoop

I got this howto to work, thanks very much. I found that the TCP MSS clamping via Iptables is mostly effective, but this forums page wouldn't load for example, so I dropped the MSS to 1300.

Now, what about UDP or other IP connections?

There has to be a way to lower the MTU/MRU to a lower value successfully?

Thanks

----------

## fincoop

 *fincoop wrote:*   

> I got this howto to work, thanks very much. I found that the TCP MSS clamping via Iptables is mostly effective, but this forums page wouldn't load for example, so I dropped the MSS to 1300.
> 
> Now, what about UDP or other IP connections?
> 
> There has to be a way to lower the MTU/MRU to a lower value successfully?
> ...

 

Went back to RP... can't deny that it works very well.

----------

## Paranoid

Well just wanted to post that I had success with the above listed config plus adding the name="username@isp" to the options file. Very happy, haven't noticed any stalling as I haven't clamped the mss-but then in rp-pppoe I had clamping turned off anyways. Perhaps it's just my imagination but web page loads seem to be a little snappier now too  :Very Happy:  Thanks for the good info.

Although I do have one complaint-the ppp kernel plugin is now named rp-pppoe.so, WTF?

----------

## OhSh33t

 *fincoop wrote:*   

>  *fincoop wrote:*   I got this howto to work, thanks very much. I found that the TCP MSS clamping via Iptables is mostly effective, but this forums page wouldn't load for example, so I dropped the MSS to 1300.
> 
> Now, what about UDP or other IP connections?
> 
> There has to be a way to lower the MTU/MRU to a lower value successfully?
> ...

 

I don't know if this helps. As I'm just lurking through the forums right now. But you should be able to set the mtu on any interface you want via.... E.G.

```

# /sbin/ifconfig ppp0 mtu 1492

or

# ifconfig ppp0 mtu 1492

then

# ifconfig ppp0 

(you'll notice that the mtu is now 1492)

When I'm root I use full path for all commands. Personal choice.. So the second one works just like the first. man ifconfig might have some additional info.

```

When I had a pppoe connection I had to make sure all machines behind the firewall also had there MTU's set to 1492.

Hope that helps. Please let me know. I will be helping a friend setup pppoe

on a really old Intel MMX 200MHz machine.. I keep here'ing the rp-pppoe chews up allot of cpu cycles.. I think that would be bad for him.

Thanks,

----------

## -=LeXuS=-

Hi,

ive got a small problem with this howto... all things seems to work, but after starting net.ppp0 the script runs into this line and waits.... and wait....

Is it a typo?

 *Quote:*   

> while [ -e /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/ppp0 ]; do sleep 1; done 

 

I think it shout be

while [ ! -e /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/ppp0 ]; do sleep 1; done 

Bye

----------

## AndCycle

some update to this topic  :Very Happy: 

with current net-dialup/rp-pppoe ebuild v3.5 

 *Quote:*   

> 1. There is no /etc/init.d script for the service. 

 

we got /etc/init.d/rp-pppoe in current ebuild

 *Quote:*   

> 2. rp-pppoe package is a software redirector wasting prescious CPU cycles on redirecting PPP traffic to ethernet controller, while there is a perfectly
> 
> ( well... individual results may vary ) working kernel module doing the same thing. 
> 
> 3. The setup is much too complex. 

 

no longer a real problem in current ebuild, 

it's very simple to do this job to make rp-pppoe using kernel mode now  :Smile: 

I compiled the kernel with ppp support like Jeld said as module,

emerge rp-pppoe and ppp,

modified  /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf, searching for LINUX_PLUGIN, 

changed it into "LINUX_PLUGIN=/usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/rp-pppoe.so" 

(gentoo put this plugin at different path  :Cool:  )

and it works   :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

hello,

do you know whats going wrong?

her is a pic of what linux says me  :Sad: 

http://www.hottemptation.org/night/error02.png

----------

## AndCycle

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> hello,
> 
> do you know whats going wrong?
> 
> her is a pic of what linux says me 
> ...

 

oops, sorry I didn't mention that,

kernel mode can be directly used by rp-pppoe now, 

so no longer need to modified or using the net.ppp   :Embarassed: 

the only step I take from Jeld is recompile kernel with ppp modules and emerge ppp,

rest of work is modified /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf, adsl-setup, then /etc/init.d/rp-pppoe start

----------

## hoschi

yes,

it is a error in the howto!

edit the /etc/ppp/options, and add:

plugin pppoe.se

name "your user name"

lock

and so you don't need rp-pppoe, ok, it is now only comsetic, but a emerge less to do  :Smile: 

ps: ich wrote three bash-scipts,  for start, stop and status and now ist really my "own" way for getting a internet-connection  :Very Happy: 

thank you, bye

----------

## c0ma2k

I have switched to using the net.ppp0 script instead of the rp-pppoe package quite a while ago. I was using sync ppp with rp-pppoe before, and now I'm wondering if this is still used with the "pure-pppd-way".

rp-pppoe needed the n_hdlc module which isn't loaded automatically now, and if I load it manually before connecting, lsmod says it's unused. Also there's the ppp_synctty module, which does not seem to be used either. My /etc/ppp/options includes the "sync" option. 

Is there a way to find out if the DSL connection is sync or async? With rp-pppoe the syslog told me that pppd actually was switching to sync, which it doesn't do anymore. 

I'm asking, because I read that synctty should solve a few problems I have.

----------

## opo

You guys are great: if I am on the Internet right now for the first time is thanks to U.

This post is intended to be a thanksgiving to everyone who posted this topic and a hope for n00bies like me, on linux for the first time since two weeks......I am really happy.

I run gentoo 2.4.25-r1 and really I couldn't yet cope with ADSL connection by myself.

This is my very first post from the internet, and I hope not the last since I don't feel like shutting down my machine anymore.......but I should :(

Now I really feel encouraged to keep on with Gentoo and Linux. Thanks again.

----------

## jpsmith

I was using su - , then adsl-start to connect; however I have now found that kdsl works correctly, and provides a gui internet connection for non-root users

http://kdslbroadband.sourceforge.net/

I have kernel 2.6.7-r7, dev-sources, but I may have had some residual kernel 2.4 as i booted 2004 as gentoo-nofb noraid

I have only changed the kernel to 4k stacks and no spinlocsks, no regparms (however nvidia driver 6106 loaded with the previous settings of regparms, 4k or 8k stacks and spinlocks installed)

Anyway it looks like KDSL works ok

--I did use rp-pppoe as the initial setup and have since enabled pppoe in the kernel

[/quote]

----------

## eyefloater

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> yes,
> 
> it is a error in the howto!
> 
> edit the /etc/ppp/options, and add:
> ...

 

i hate to ask you to walk me through this, but i need you to walk me through this.  :Wink: 

okay, adsl-start is timing out.  i don't have rp-pppoe.  i went into /etc/ppp/options and put in exactly what you suggested (and that was JUST my adsl user name, right? not like "b1qv@sympatico.ca" or something?).  then ... just save and try adsl-start again, or what am i missing.

i've been at this for far too long now and i can't even see straight, so i apologize if i'm glazing over something obvious.

ps.  yes, pppoe is compiled into the kernel, along synch/asynch and the two compression methods.

----------

## gour

 *jpsmith wrote:*   

> I was using su - , then adsl-start to connect; however I have now found that kdsl works correctly, and provides a gui internet connection for non-root users
> 
> http://kdslbroadband.sourceforge.net/

 

Is there some ebuild for it?

I'm still waiting for adsl from my provider, but want to be ready   :Laughing: 

Sincerely,

Gour

----------

## nielchiano

I just upgraded tot 2.4.2 and got this:

```
/usr/sbin/pppd: /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/pppoe.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/pppd: Couldn't load plugin pppoe.so
```

I looked a bit and found another file, named rp-pppoe.so (in the directory that he was looking).

Is this just a rename? Or have I lost my kernel-PPPOE?

----------

## rth

I have the same error. Not sure where pppoe.so is hiding...

----------

## AndCycle

 *Quote:*   

>  * Note: the library name has changed from pppoe.so to rp-pppoe.so.

 

you can see this notice after emerge net-dialup/ppp

----------

## rth

That part is fixed... Now I get this:

```
 * Bringing ppp0 up...

SIOCDELRT: No such process

Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.

RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.2                   [ ok ]
```

Note the 2nd line... I don't get connected.

----------

## vario

Hi,

just to update this a bit I include my setup with a working adsl connection using the new baselayout. 

First of all you need rp-pppoe and ppp. So emerge those two packages and then edit your configuration files:

In /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf change the following lines:

```

# Ethernet card connected to ADSL modem

ETH=<eth0,1,2...>

USER="<username for provider>"

# say yes here if you have the module "n_hdlc" loaded, otherwise no

SYNCHRONOUS=yes

LINUX_PLUGIN=/etc/ppp/plugins/rp-pppoe.so

```

In /etc/conf.d/net 

```

# Configure the interface to use ADSL

config_<eth0,1,2...>=( "adsl" )

# You probably won't need to edit /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf if you set this

adsl_user_<eth0,1,2...>="<username for provider>"

```

If there is no link yet create a link for the device:

```

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.<eth0,1,2...> /etc/init.d/net.lo 

```

and try to start the whole thing with 

```

/etc/init.d/net.<eth0,1,2...> start

```

This should give you a working adsl setup with the kernel-mode plugin. If it works something like this should show up in your logfiles:

```

Sep 18 14:38:07 defiant pppd[14164]: Plugin /etc/ppp/plugins/rp-pppoe.so loaded.

Sep 18 14:38:07 defiant pppd[14164]: RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.2

Sep 18 14:38:07 defiant pppd[14164]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Sep 18 14:38:12 defiant pppd[14164]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Sep 18 14:38:12 defiant pppd[14164]: PPP session is 1513

Sep 18 14:38:12 defiant pppd[14164]: using channel 56

Sep 18 14:38:12 defiant pppd[14164]: Using interface ppp0

Sep 18 14:38:12 defiant pppd[14164]: Connect: ppp0 <--> eth1

```

and then

```

Sep 18 14:38:12 defiant pppd[14164]: local  IP address 82.xx.xx.xx

Sep 18 14:38:12 defiant pppd[14164]: remote IP address 145.xx.xx.xx

```

 :Smile: 

----------

## Redeeman

the rp-pppoe package used to provide a rp-pppoe init script.

----------

## papu2005

Hey guys Iam lost and want to know where I can get a code developer?

Doug

----------

## volkmar

 *vario wrote:*   

> First of all you need rp-pppoe and ppp. 

 

Does this mean that penguins finally started roaring?

No way anymore to do it without rp-stuff?

----------

## Abraxa

 *AndCycle wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    * Note: the library name has changed from pppoe.so to rp-pppoe.so. 
> 
> you can see this notice after emerge net-dialup/ppp

 

Would be really nice if that change could be updated in the how-to cause it still says pppoe.so and I've ran into this problem with a fresh install following the guide just now.

-Abraxa

----------

